# Glock 34 anybody??



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

anybody own a glock 34 and how does it shoot??? vs. the glock 19. And what purpose do you use it for? Why not the glock 35?? Competition or just plain old plincking? 

Oh yeah how much you get it for?


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've been checking 34's out. Best price 569 little local shop.....worst 596 Gander Mt. I've been looking for an IDPA freindly pistol.My shooting buddy has had one for 18 months and loves it. It shoots well but I'm not sold on the way it feels in hand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've had a Glock 34 for about a year now. I like it a lot. It is a range gun and a night stand gun. I didn't buy it to carry.

I have prev owned a G17, G19 and G26. I am a decent shot, but no matter how much I practiced, I always suffered from shooting low and to the left with that Glock trigger. I never concurred that, although I also never shot a Glock exclusively, either. Many people suffer from this with a Glock - its quite common.

I did not suffer from this with the G34. The gun comes with a stock lighter trigger. And, I guess that made the difference for me - not sure. I also like the longer slide for sight radius. The longer mag release is nice, and the slide stop can be used as a slide release. On the other models, ya tend to have to use the sling shot method to release the slide because the slide stop doesn't work very well as a slide release when holding the gun in a normal grip.

Why not the G35 - I do not like 40 cal. I will never own one. Right now, I have all 9mm because of ammo costs. But in the past, I have had 45 ACP and 9mm. All I will own in a handgun.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I shot the .40 version the other day (35 I think). I'm strongly considering getting the 9mm version of getting a G17.

The ONLY thing that I didn't like about it was that the extended mag catch cut into my hand. That is a very easy swap though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

XD-45 said:


> I've been checking 34's out. Best price 569 little local shop.....worst 596 Gander Mt. I've been looking for an IDPA freindly pistol.My shooting buddy has had one for 18 months and loves it. It shoots well but I'm not sold on the way it feels in hand.


I paid $599 last year. I have seen $570 or so at gun shows afterwards (I wish I could have gotten an OD green 1 at the time). The Gander Mountain in my area is $649!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have a 34 that I bought new in June for $580. So far 2k trouble free rounds thru it, I was surprised at well it shoots, this was my first Glock. I did change the sights to a Dawson fiber optic front and fixed rear, also changed out the mag release for a stock one. Like SW, I have no use for a 40 caliber pistol.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I have owned a G 34 for two years now. I have put about 10,000 rds through it. I have had few problems with it. For awhile, it was jamming but I think this was due to using the wrong ammo and, possibly, not cleaning the gun properly. My G34 doesn't like Blazer Brass 9 mm ammo. When I have compared this round with Remington and Winchester, the cartridge is longer and that may be the reason it tends to jam. When I first cleaned the gun, I only field stripped it and I think I used too much cleaner and lubricant. AS a result, it got gummed up where I couldn't get to just field stripping the gun. Then, I had a gunsmith show me how to completely disassemble a glock, clean it and reassemble it. It is very easy to do this in comparison with other pistols. Since learning how, I have become something of a fanatic for having a clean gun so I now completely disassemble, clean and reassemble my Glocks every time I shoot them. Since I started doing this and using the ammo my Glock 34 likes, I have had no problems whatsoever. I should add that most Glock users do not completely clean the gun every time it is shot. I know some who only clean them once a year even though they put a lot of rounds through them. One note of caution, everyone I've talked to and the Glock manuals say do not use too much lubricant. Glocks do just fine with 4 or 5 drops of oil on the right parts.

I have used the G34 and G35 in IPSC and IDPA competitions and they are my favorite guns to use. They shoot accurately and reliably. Glocks are very common among IDPA shooters and fairly common among IPSC shooters although IPSC guys use 1911's more than anything else. I come from Iowa and one thing I noticed in winter competitions (outdoors) is that the 1911 guns tend to jam quite a bit more often than the Glocks in very cold temperatures. At least, this is my experience. Perhaps this is because steel guns tend to be lubricated with a good deal more oil than p0lymer frame guns but it is a curious thing to see 3 and 4 thousand dollar custom and race guns jamming while the 500 dollar glocks just keep on spitting lead.

I use the G 35 (.40 caliber) for IPSC since I shoot limited class most of the time and shooting 40 as opposed to 9 mm scores better on off center hits. In IDPA, 9mm and above are all treated the same unless you shoot in Custom Service Pistol class where .45 caliber is mandated.

I am very happy with my Glocks and I think they are very good guns for the money. The best price I have seen is the $540 I paid for my new G 35 at a gun show. 

Martial_Field


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I have encountered a lot of shooters who stick with 9mm and .45 and don't plan on ever buying a .40 cal. I think part of the reason is ammo costs (when comparing the .40 and 9mm) and part is the nature of the .40 S & W cartridge. It is a high pressure cartridge and it has more recoil than the 9.
I have not started reloading yet but from what I have read and heard, one has to be very cautious when reloading the .40 - a little too much powder and the possibility for case rupture is very real. I know several people who have experienced their .40 handguns exploding in their hands. No serious injuries but it was a very scary occurrence not to mention destroying part of the gun. That being said, the .40 is a very common cartridge in IPSC and many if not most of those shooters are reloading. I haven't had any problems using factory ammo in my G 35 but it certainly has more recoil than my G 34. If it weren't for the scoring penalty, I would shoot a 9 all the time.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I have owned a G 34 for two years now. I have put about 10,000 rds through it. I have had few problems with it. For awhile, it was jamming but I think this was due to using the wrong ammo and, possibly, not cleaning the gun properly. My G34 doesn't like Blazer Brass 9 mm ammo. When I have compared this round with Remington and Winchester, the cartridge is longer and that may be the reason it tends to jam. When I first cleaned the gun, I only field stripped it and I think I used too much cleaner and lubricant. AS a result, it got gummed up where I couldn't get to just field stripping the gun. Then, I had a gunsmith show me how to completely disassemble a glock, clean it and reassemble it. It is very easy to do this in comparison with other pistols. Since learning how, I have become something of a fanatic for having a clean gun so I now completely disassemble, clean and reassemble my Glocks every time I shoot them. Since I started doing this and using the ammo my Glock 34 likes, I have had no problems whatsoever. I should add that most Glock users do not completely clean the gun every time it is shot. I know some who only clean them once a year even though they put a lot of rounds through them. One note of caution, everyone I've talked to and the Glock manuals say do not use too much lubricant. Glocks do just fine with 4 or 5 drops of oil on the right parts.
> 
> I have used the G34 and G35 in IPSC and IDPA competitions and they are my favorite guns to use. They shoot accurately and reliably. Glocks are very common among IDPA shooters and fairly common among IPSC shooters although IPSC guys use 1911's more than anything else. I come from Iowa and one thing I noticed in winter competitions (outdoors) is that the 1911 guns tend to jam quite a bit more often than the Glocks in very cold temperatures. At least, this is my experience. Perhaps this is because steel guns tend to be lubricated with a good deal more oil than p0lymer frame guns but it is a curious thing to see 3 and 4 thousand dollar custom and race guns jamming while the 500 dollar glocks just keep on spitting lead.
> 
> ...


If you can see the lube on your gun you have too much lube on it. A slight drop on the connector is all that is needed along with taking a patch with a small amount of lube and wiping the slide rails and maybe a little on top of the barrel is more than enough.


----------



## ffcracker (Nov 29, 2006)

I like my G34 a lot. I believe it is the best 9mm I have ever owned. No jams or problems at all - but I only have a couple thousand rounds through it.


----------



## joker1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Love my G34! I got it to shoot pins but now use it for IDPA. I paid $450 for mine, used, with 4 mags and a Fobus holster two years ago. Some guy got it for concealed carry, put a box of ammo through it, and decided it was to big to carry. I've shot about 5,000 rounds thrugh it with no problems.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

You got a great price on a fine gun. I wonder why anyone would purchase a gun with a 5.32 inch barrel for carry? Does anyone out there carry such a large piece as a concealed weapon?


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Super 34*



martial_field said:


> You got a great price on a fine gun. I wonder why anyone would purchase a gun with a 5.32 inch barrel for carry? Does anyone out there carry such a large piece as a concealed weapon?


 The G34 is no harder to conceal than a 1911 when you use a good holster:mrgreen:

UNLESS IT IS SET UP LIKE THIS :smt082 :smt082










rON


----------



## traincop (Dec 15, 2006)

Its hard to choose my 19 is my summer gun and my 34 my winter gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

When did you get into Bullseye Ron? That's a good looking set up you got.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Baldy,*



Baldy said:


> When did you get into Bullseye Ron? That's a good looking set up you got.


I build that with the thought of joining the local gun club that hold competitions but guess I should have talked to their big wigs first. Seems they do not allow anyone to join "their" club if "they" think the person can not compete in "their" shoots--and since "they" do not allow wheelchair shooter to compete--then the wheelchair shooter can not join "their" club because "they" are afraid the person just wants to use the range and can be no use to the club. During the summer our fish and game club holds a once a week informal plate shoot--more a get together than real cut throat.. After I build the 34 and then found out I was not good enough to do anything but want to use the gun clubs range--it went in the safe-then last summer we got to go to one shoot and mom got sick and passed away-the way it is set up shoots are may till Nov and you have to attend 10 to qualify for any awards possible 45 points for shoot with the 10 best counting.. anyway the one shoot I took it to got me the 45 out of 45. I really like to use the plates as an excuse to bang the Redhawk with 44spl loads. or the Blackhawk in ACP. So the 34 is up for grabs and open to trade. Sorry if I sound a little hurt over the gun club--In the early and mid 70's,,I was one of the Police range officer's that got that kind of course set up in our area. So no can move and shoot--no can bulls-eye in "their" club

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry U are having so much trouble with that club. That's crappy. U could probably sue, but then even if U got your way, no one would get along...


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry U are having so much trouble with that club. That's crappy. U could probably sue, but then even if U got your way, no one would get along...


Ship,
One of the fellows that is on the board (or was), I think put it best to them on my part--he told them "we sure could have used somebody with a bunch of gun tools and the brains to use a computer--run matches and and !!!" one of them said sure could--Joe told him--"you just voted to not even let him apply---and by the way,,the last 2 matches I won,,he build the guns."" To sue,,never entered my mind--nothing to gain but hard feelings--

So even if I am wrong, I like to think it was their loss  guess I can day dream.

Ron


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*One other thing*

I like about this 34 is that it has a set of night sights on it and you can drop the C-More off and have a carry gun in 2 min's

RJ


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't want to belong with a bunch of squibs like them anyway. Our range bends over backwards for people in chairs. They even give pointers on shooting and everything. Suing would gain nothing as you said. Your the better man in that deal. Good luck and keep shooting.


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi, First post here. I bought a Glock 34 about 18 months ago. I bought it mainly to shoot IDPA with. I swapped out the stock sights for the Warren/Sevigny Competition sights and added some orange paint to the front sight and they work very well.

I have not had any problems at all and the only thing I have done is to slightly round the sharp edges on the Magazine release.

It is an extremely accurate gun and has shot every kind of ammo that I have put through it.

As far as being too big for carry, I took a quick picture of a G34 and a full size SA 1911 and while it is not a great picture, it shows the sizes are pretty much the same. I did not buy the G34 to carry but with a good holster it sure could be done.
I hope the picture works, if not I will try again.


----------



## Straight_Shooter (Feb 11, 2007)

I have about 3k rounds through my G34 and I really like it a lot. Shoots great, feels good in the hand, reliable, easy to maintain, etc. I swapped the stock sights for a set of truglo night sights. I would get Meps next time.

There are only two things i dont like about it. (1) it looks ugly. (2) it's ever so slightly more complicated to field strip than a SIG or a P99. 

The trigger pull on a Glock is a little different than those common on other guns. Some people like it, some don't. I am starting to get used to the SA pull on a P99 and I think I like that better. That being said, the G34 is a lighter pull than other Glocks, which helps.

In any case, you can't go wrong with the G34 and you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I loved my Glock 34 when I first got it, but after shooting it this past Sat, I put it up forsale. I just love the P99 trigger so much better. 


I decided to sell the Glock 34 - I have a deal pending for my Glock 34, and I received a deposit on it. I just don't like the trigger. The clean break of the P99 is much better. I thought I might sell my USPc, since I keep shooting low w/ it. But, even the SA pull on that is much cleaner too. I just didn't dog the G34 anymore.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Shot my new 34 yesterday , what a nice gun...


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Shipwreck,

How much you end up selling your Glock 34 for? and what's your advise on selling guns to private party? From where to meet, safety issues, take cash, etc. I live in AZ, not fully aware of the legal issues but in general what to look for when selling private?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> How much you end up selling your Glock 34 for? and what's your advise on selling guns to private party? From where to meet, safety issues, take cash, etc. I live in AZ, not fully aware of the legal issues but in general what to look for when selling private?


I sold mine for $599 - which is what I paid for it. But, I also included a Glocklight with mine.

When I sell a gun, I post an add on several gun sites - I almost always sell w/i a week.

I make sure to ask the person if they are 21 or older, and can legally own a handgun. I also bring 2 copies of a receipt I make - a bill of sale. In the bill of sale, I include the make model, number of mags, etc. I also state that the owners manual is included, and no warranty is offered (other than the manufacturer's), and there is a place for me and the buyer to sign. I also put the DL # for both of us. They get one, and I keep one.

I think keep mine in my safe deposit box, where I keep all the receipts for the guns I own.

Oh, also on the bill of sale is a line stating that the seller can legally own a handgun.

I don't know AZ law, however.

Of course, this bill of sale is just to cover myself. I tend to print out the e-mail where the person claims to be able to legally own the gun (when I asked them), and I staple that to my copy of the bill of sale when I get home. Also, if they gave me their cell #, I write it down on the back for my records. And, if I get the chance, I write down their license plate on the back of my bill of sale too. I wanna cover myself if they ever do something with that gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't answer for *Shipwreck* on his selling price, but I've done many private-party sales in AZ.

1. Meet someplace public that's easy to find, but of course be discreet. I've met at a McDonald's parking lot, in front of a gun shop, in a Home Depot parking lot, etc. Once I even met a guy on my front lawn, but he was a guy who posted an awful lot on a particular forum, and I trusted him based on his very strong reputation for honest deals.

2. Bring a buddy. I usually bring my wife as back up, which may sound funny, but she carries and is quite skilled.

3. Use whatever payment is agreed upon. Normally this is a trade and/or cash.

4. Ensure the buyer is an AZ resident if selling a handgun. Some guys ask for a CCW, but I don't, just proof of residence.

5. Have your carry pistol on you and ready. While nothing has ever happened to me, obviously being around a complete stranger with a pile of cash and/or guns is more dangerous than normal.

6. Use common sense - if something seems fishy, it probably is.

With all those warnings in mind, every person I've met in a private sale has been a absolutely great guy, and I think this speaks well of the gun-owning community.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have brought my father once - but, I get nervous when my buyer has a second person. I don't like that. If the person gets out of their car with them, I'll ask them to please keep the second person at a distance.

And, I have a permit, so I am armed when I do these meets.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks! I am a bit nervous about selling private, but I know I can get more for my money selling private. I am thinking about getting rid of my Springfield XD's the .45 and .40 subcompact. I paid about $489 for both early this year. I do clean them after every range trip and there in really good shape. For selling private what can I expect to get them for vs. trading?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't tell U the value - part of that depends on your area of the country somewhat. But since the 1990s, I have sold several guns. Never had a problem


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

These suggestions sound good for private sale of handguns. I'm interested too in how you advertise. If you post on one of the national gun-sales websites, is it a problem limiting the sale to an in-state buyer? I'd love to advertise on Craigslist, as I've had great success selling other items there, but I don't remember seeing a section for guns. Suspect they're not permitted. Even the Denver papers won't accept handgun ads.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I usually just post on several of the national-level gun boards (here, TFL, THR, GlockTalk, etc.) and specify I want a "FTF" (face to face) sale only. I have posted on the Arizona Shooting board for a couple of long guns, but it didn't work out. Besides, a lot of the people who post there strike me as a bit...odd.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I usually just post on several of the national-level gun boards (here, TFL, THR, GlockTalk, etc.) and specify I want a "FTF" (face to face) sale only. I have posted on the Arizona Shooting board for a couple of long guns, but it didn't work out. Besides, a lot of the people who post there strike me as a bit...odd.


Thanks for the info, Mike. I didn't realize one could post a for-sale here or on GlockTalk. I'll check into that.


----------

